# SunCrest Canada...Green!



## Canadacan (Jun 11, 2018)

Well I've known for some time there are green USA SunCrest bottles out there...and those you rarley ever see! So when the oppotunity came my way to aquire this Canadian green I jumped on it!

Also pictured is my current line up of Canadian SunCrest bottles, the earliest ones 11 and 7oz have no checkered pattern on them...most are realativley easy to obtain with the exception of the 16oz that I acquired a couple of years ago, and the 26oz.. which I still have not had the chance to get one.
Oh I almost forgot, there is a green 30oz Canadian with one of the late label styles, I have no photo of it right now though.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jun 11, 2018)

Wow! Does that ever look strange in green. Nice bottle, congrats!


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 11, 2018)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Wow! Does that ever look strange in green. Nice bottle, congrats!



Thanks!....yes it's hard to get used to, especially the red label!


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow! That is an excellent one. Never knew it came in green.


----------



## shotdwn (Jun 12, 2018)

Great bottle. The red label on a green bottle would make it standout in any lineup.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow, I had no idea those existed!  Any idea what their purpose was?  Did they have a different flavour?

By the way, do any of your Sun Crests have local bottlers' names on the back?  I've got a 7oz from Bell Bottling in Winnipeg, never seen any others.


----------



## RCO (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm not sure if I've ever seen a green suncrest with a red label before , definitely unusual 


found a suncrest bottle a couple years ago on a woodlot not far from where I live , its label is a little faded from being outdoors since the 60's I'd assume but it says " NUGRAPE Toronto Limited , Toronto Canada " on the back not sure if it was common to mark them or not


----------



## carling (Jun 12, 2018)

Here's a U.S. quart version....


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jun 12, 2018)

Far out!


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 12, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow, I had no idea those existed!  Any idea what their purpose was?  Did they have a different flavour?
> 
> By the way, do any of your Sun Crests have local bottlers' names on the back?  I've got a 7oz from Bell Bottling in Winnipeg, never seen any others.



I don't know why they went to a green with red label, possibly intended for lemon-lime or ginger ale flavor? BTW... I've only seen one other 10oz and that's from the fellow I got mine from, no city on this one.

Other ones with city mark are the last two 10oz pictured and are marked Toronto, and of course the Bell bottling co of Winnipeg. I also have two 7oz... one marked Maple Leaf Beverages, and the other York Beverages.





​


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 12, 2018)

carling said:


> Here's a U.S. quart version....



Thanks for sharing!...those quarts are crazy cool!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 13, 2018)

Ah so there are others with the local bottlers' marked!  Never seen the Sask ones before, though considering how rarely I come across prairie bottles that's not surprising.  I've actually got one of the Toronto ones though, I wasn't thinking of that one as having a city mark.  I've never seen that NuGrape one either.

By the way just found out that Sun Crest is still sold in some parts of the US.  I'd be curious to try it, never seen it down there though.  I wonder how it compares to Orange Crush.


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes I suppose the Toronto ones are more so stating the headquarters, there must be some local bottler ones from that area in the 7oz size too?...but have not seen any. I like the ones marked Nugrape, I still need one for my collection but it's not really a priority...if I run across one I'm sure it'll come home with me!..lol

Hey I did not know SunCrest was still available....if it's made with cane sugar it might stack up to Crush!..haha


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 18, 2018)

Picked up another variation recently, not quite as exciting as the green! It's a neck label variation that I've never seen and it matches the main label. 
Always fun to add variations to the collection, this one has no city markings, it's dated 1955 and is the 10oz size.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 18, 2018)

I had no idea Sun Crest was Bottled all over the place!  I thought it was only though Bell Bottling here in Winnipeg.  So many more bottles to collect now 

Fun facts for Bell Bottling Company:

Joe Boroditsky began bottling soft drinks at 1087 Selkirk Ave, Wpg, MB in 1918 (There are soda bottles embossed Boroditsky Bros from that period).  The Boroditsky Bros. name continued until 1924.  After this the company name was changed to the Bell Bottling Company and continued into the 70's.  Some of the beverages sold by the Bell Bottling company were: Bromo Cola, Sunnybrook, Wynola, Nu Grape, Sun Crest, Keystone and 2-Way


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Nov 7, 2018)

Love that bottle looks awesome in green the red label throws me off so used to the blue great find *Canadacan*	 would love this for my collection.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 9, 2018)

Bottledigger52 said:


> Love that bottle looks awesome in green the red label throws me off so used to the blue great find *Canadacan*     would love this for my collection.


Thanks!...yea I'm pretty happy to have it, there was one up on ebay a while back!


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 9, 2018)

Raypadua said:


> I had no idea Sun Crest was Bottled all over the place!  I thought it was only though Bell Bottling here in Winnipeg.  So many more bottles to collect now
> 
> Fun facts for Bell Bottling Company:
> 
> Joe Boroditsky began bottling soft drinks at 1087 Selkirk Ave, Wpg, MB in 1918 (There are soda bottles embossed Boroditsky Bros from that period).  The Boroditsky Bros. name continued until 1924.  After this the company name was changed to the Bell Bottling Company and continued into the 70's.  Some of the beverages sold by the Bell Bottling company were: Bromo Cola, Sunnybrook, Wynola, Nu Grape, Sun Crest, Keystone and 2-Way


Yes there are a great many variations!...I'm still on the hunt for a Quart size bottle, it seems to be eluding me...but I collect so many brands that I stay busy and if and when it happens so be it.


----------



## Bottle Don (Nov 12, 2018)

I have picked up a number of SunCrest bottles all of which appear to be from Ontario. Thought it easiest to summarize as follows. Hope the table posts O/K



OzsSquares in BlueEmbossed bottleNeck LabelSquare Blue ACL7noyesnoBtm- Wynola Corp LtdSquare Blue ACL7yesyesnoBtm- Wynola Corp LtdSquare Blue ACL7yesyesnoBtm- Wynola Corp LtdSquare Blue ACL10yesyesnoBtm- Wynola Corp LtdSquare Blue ACL10yesyesnoBk- NuGrape - Btm- Wynola Corp LtdSquare Blue ACL10yesyesnoBtm- SunCrest of CanadaSquare Blue ACL26yesyesyesBmt- Wynola Corp LtdSquare Blue ACL26yesyesyesBtm- Wynola Corp LtdRounded White/Blue ACL7n/anonoBk- SunCrest of Canada / TorontoRounded White/Blue ACL10n/ayesyesBk- SunCrest of Canada / TorontoRounded White/Blue ACL10n/ayesnoBk- SunCrest of Canada / Toronto, Btm- SunCrest of Canada,


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 22, 2018)

Bottle Don said:


> I have picked up a number of SunCrest bottles all of which appear to be from Ontario. Thought it easiest to summarize as follows. Hope the table posts O/K


I could add to that table...11oz and 16oz for square blue...then red 10oz square label, great table btw!


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 2, 2019)

So this finally happened!...the elusive 26oz is now home with me...also picked up the green 30oz.
 My new line up of Checker strip bottles, 7oz, 11oz, short 10oz, medium 10oz, tall skinny 10oz, 16oz... and the 26oz
Now if I could only find some cartons to go with the bottles.....oh no I just realized I forgot the 10oz green checker for the photo!...lol




*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*​


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 2, 2019)

Very cool!  I don't think I've ever come across any of the larger sizes of these.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 2, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Very cool!  I don't think I've ever come across any of the larger sizes of these.



I have been searching for that clear quart for about 6 years now...this is only the third I've seen since then. The first was on ebay in an ended auction, the second was 2 years ago on Kijiji in Sask. but it was long gone.
Now that I have one they will probably pop up all over the place!...lol


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 4, 2019)

Love that run of Sun Crest's! All of them super clean! The green one is awesome also!


----------



## Donas12 (Apr 12, 2022)

Canadacan said:


> Well I've known for some time there are green USA SunCrest bottles out there...and those you rarley ever see! So when the oppotunity came my way to aquire this Canadian green I jumped on it!
> 
> Also pictured is my current line up of Canadian SunCrest bottles, the earliest ones 11 and 7oz have no checkered pattern on them...most are realativley easy to obtain with the exception of the 16oz that I acquired a couple of years ago, and the 26oz.. which I still have not had the chance to get one.
> Oh I almost forgot, there is a green 30oz Canadian with one of the late label styles, I have no photo of it right now though.
> ...


Thanks for posting some great info on Suncrest. The green 10 oz is very nice indeed. Can you post a picture of the base? Is it still a hard one to find?


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 13, 2022)

Donas12 said:


> Thanks for posting some great info on Suncrest. The green 10 oz is very nice indeed. Can you post a picture of the base? Is it still a hard one to find?


Well since I posted this back in June of 2018 I've not seen any come up for sale, so I say it's probably less common to rare for sure.


----------

